# Voluntary not approved



## Luck (Oct 14, 2021)

I hate all of these new hires so much I swear 😭 I'm being screwed out of OT where I do real work because they have 10 guys standing around doing nothing all day it isn't  fair! 
If I can't get my full 60 in November and December I'm going to retaliate by creasing every single label I throw in depal just you wait and see how fast I can get the building backed up then we will be so behind they will NEED to call OT and come crawling back begging me for help 🥴


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Oct 14, 2021)

We are in preapproved but they keep bringing in the new hires by the truck load. It’s frustrating when the Om asks me why the team isn’t hitting prod. Well half the team sucks and is at 50%, that’s why.


----------



## DC Diva (Oct 14, 2021)

My understanding was they wanted to get rid of OT entirely, except during the highest volume weeks.  Target would rather give out hiring bonuses, pay folks to stand around watching the work be done, and give benefits packages to all these new hires than give OT to their more productive and tenured teams.  Your missing OT pay is where those huge hiring bonuses are coming from.  But don’t worry, they still consider you “a valued member of our team”. Just not enough to allow you to make extra $$ this holiday season.


----------



## Oops (Oct 14, 2021)

Move to warehouse.  They get all the OT they want, or don't want, since it's mandatory and has been for months.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Oct 14, 2021)

Oops said:


> Move to warehouse.  They get all the OT they want, or don't want, since it's mandatory and has been for months.


This is a warehouse thread. Pretty sure they are talking about their warehouse job.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Oct 14, 2021)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> This is a warehouse thread. Pretty sure they are talking about their warehouse job.



At the dcs we have different departments. Inbound, outbound, warehouse, breakpack, packing, e&f etc.  Warehouse will still be working while most other departments can leave early.


----------



## Johnyj7657 (Oct 14, 2021)

Luck said:


> I hate all of these new hires so much I swear 😭 I'm being screwed out of OT where I do real work because they have 10 guys standing around doing nothing all day it isn't  fair!
> If I can't get my full 60 in November and December I'm going to retaliate by creasing every single label I throw in depal just you wait and see how fast I can get the building backed up then we will be so behind they will NEED to call OT and come crawling back begging me for help 🥴



You understand that almost nobody but apparently you wants overtime. K9

Crease all the labels you want.  You will be called out in under an hour and get on the radar.  You really think nobody will figure you out when they start rejecting?


Ot will be back soon enough so will head hunting season which starts after fall season and they get rid of the problem people.
It's just hasn't happened in a couple years due to covid.  Now they have alot of deadweight

Stay under the radar if you want to last


----------



## Luck (Oct 15, 2021)

Johnyj7657 said:


> You understand that almost nobody but apparently you wants overtime. K9
> 
> Crease all the labels you want.  You will be called out in under an hour and get on the radar.  You really think nobody will figure you out when they start rejecting?
> 
> ...


"Want to last" 🤣 
I appreciate the good advice. 
No fears my friend, it was just a joke. 
Plenty of guys want the OT! Trying to have my house paid off by the end of next year.


----------



## Luck (Oct 15, 2021)

Oops said:


> Move to warehouse.  They get all the OT they want, or don't want, since it's mandatory and has been for months.


They didn't even call voluntary for WH in my building 😯 nobody.


----------



## Oops (Oct 15, 2021)

Luck said:


> They didn't even call voluntary for WH in my building 😯 nobody.


Up until now I thought you worked the same DC I do, but appears not.  Mine is on mandatory.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Oct 15, 2021)

Luck said:


> "Want to last" 🤣
> I appreciate the good advice.
> No fears my friend, it was just a joke.
> Plenty of guys want the OT! Trying to have my house paid off by the end of next year.


Right!  I work as much ot as possible. I stopped accruing vacation time a few weeks ago.


----------

